# portuguese tumbler pigeon advice needed



## Mytchiko j Mckenzie (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi! I found an unbanded Portuguese tumbler that let me pick him up. And after a trip to the vet I have decided to keep him. He is possibly around 6months old. Where is the best place to put his cage in my apartment?
How long should I let him adjust in his cage?
What are some trust building exercises so he accepts me and my pets as his flock?
How do I train him to come on my hand or arm with whistle?
When can I introduce him to a bird diaper?
What is the best way to introduce him to being out of my apartment.
When can I introduce him to an aviator harness?

I intend to work with him 30 min a day, but need some advice. He eats out of my hand after having him for 4 days. His name is tail feather after one of the pigeons on the2005 Valiant movie.
I train dogs for a living. What's one bird.


----------



## Mytchiko j Mckenzie (Jan 26, 2016)

Can anyone see this post? Portuguese tumbler pigeon advice needed?


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

Sounds cute. But that is just allot of info for one response. First eating out of youre hand is good enough. After a few months use you're best judgment and training experience to make youre goals. Out doors is dangerous for a lone pigeon as they become food for Hawks. Also they have a high drive to pair up and have a mate, most pigeons do and mate for life, so IMO the quality of life for a pigeon would be best with at least a mate. And a cage with out door access for direct sunlight for vitamin D3.


----------



## Mytchiko j Mckenzie (Jan 26, 2016)

Whytpigeon said:


> Sounds cute. But that is just allot of info for one response. First eating out of youre hand is good enough. After a few months use you're best judgment and training experience to make youre goals. Out doors is dangerous for a lone pigeon as they become food for Hawks. Also they have a high drive to pair up and have a mate, most pigeons do and mate for life, so IMO the quality of life for a pigeon would be best with at least a mate. And a cage with out door access for direct sunlight for vitamin D3.



I wondered if he would bond with me because I am female and he is male. (I know its not the same). What are the chances, I had hope that he would bond with me and my other pets as his flock. What do you think? I am guessing we are a coupe of months, at least from even attempting to go out. Even then that would be with a harness and leash that has a bungee effect. I really did not want to deal with eggs, could I get another male without a territory dispute? I'm also trying to figure out what bird diaper size to get. How do you tell when they are eating the seeds and just throwing then around?


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

Mytchiko j Mckenzie said:


> I wondered if he would bond with me because I am female and he is male. (I know its not the same). What are the chances, I had hope that he would bond with me and my other pets as his flock. What do you think? I am guessing we are a coupe of months, at least from even attempting to go out. Even then that would be with a harness and leash that has a bungee effect. I really did not want to deal with eggs, could I get another male without a territory dispute? I'm also trying to figure out what bird diaper size to get. How do you tell when they are eating the seeds and just throwing then around?


People seem to think they can fill in for a mate, and yes it does happen because their drive is so strong. Personally I think it is creepy for a human to fill in as a mate for animals and birds. I don't see how it is possible to be a companion in all the ways they need, example, mating, helping make a nest, driving the hen to the nest, preening each other and just the fact they are together all the time. I do not see any human filling that need. 

Letting him out on a leash is safer then letting him go, but they still can get ambushed from a bird of prey that seem to come out of nowhere , one lone pigeon flitting around and not flying normally would even draw more attention, resembling a injured bird that could be easy meal.

An outdoor hutch or coop or loft would keep him safe while enjoying the sunlight they need. 

They eat their favorite seeds and legumes if overfed, scattering what he is not interested in at the time. To help with that only feed a tablespoon in the morning and only refill the next morning if it is almost gone. When you give a measured amount, they learn to appreciate all the food offerd. offer another tablespoon in the pm, take away or add to that amount when you get results of eating most of it at each feeding, they need to be hungry enough to anticipate the feeding and eat it all are almost all. It make take awhile for it to sink in that you won't be over feeding and he won't be so wasteful. 

I would not choose a male , they don't usually pair up, it has happened but not often, usually they just see each as competitions and squabble. Pigeons eggs are replaced with fake ones for hatch control so really that is a non issue.


----------



## Mytchiko j Mckenzie (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks for the advice whytpigeon. I'll look into finding him a friend. We live in an appartment in Dallas TX and he is just now really getting used to his home. However I am dealing with a gi infection and bird mites. I have meds for both but its a fight to give them to (Gustav) my pigeon. He is a portuguese tumbler and is small, so he almost fits in my hand, but how do you hold them and get their beak open and use a syrenge to give the meds?! I don't want to hurt his neck. I've been wrapping him in a towel and waiting til he is calm to try and give the meds but is there any way i can make it less stressful for him? Iether way he has to have his meds. He also isn't drinking any noticible amount. What can I do about that? I have only had him for 4 days. We went to the vet and got him seen about, and are giving him his meds, but whatelse can we do?


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

Your doing all alright . Rolling him up in a towel like a burrito is what I do. You have to desensitize yourself to his struggles.. Just get it done. Yes his immediate medical needs do come first.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree, just gently open his mouth and drip the meds in the back on one side. We had to medicate one bird for six months and the burrito,technique worked fine. You can try to get the bird to bond with you. We have two pigeons who consider us their flock and consider me their mate. We are thinking about putting two females together today so they will be less lonely. If you have a single bird you will need to provide lots if attention. And agree that an aviary rather than letting the bird out is critical so he will be safe.


----------



## Mytchiko j Mckenzie (Jan 26, 2016)

*New person update on Gustav portuguese tumbler*

Hi everyone! Has anyone ever dealt with a GI infection in a pigeon ( green mucus color in poop) ? My little tumbler is getting a shot of antibiotics in the morning, but how do pigeons do with antibiotic shots? I ve been giving him his meds and I'm not sure how much is actually getting in his mouth, but I'm giving them to him. He is six months old, so what would that make him a squeeker or young bird??? He is still eating drinking and staying perched but he doesn't seem to feel good. His poop is still green in it, and he has stayed fluffed up for the past two and a half days. I have the temp at75`F and his cage with a blanket 2/3 covering it, but he still feels cool to the touch and doesnt seem very alert. There is no vomiting or heavy breathing that i can tell, but whatelse can I do for him? I'm not sure if I have done something to make him feel worse, but are broken up shelled sunflower seeds bad for 6month old pigeons? Could i have made him feel worse? I have been giving him 1/4 a tsp after he took his meds, just chopped sunflower seeds wuth no hull. Sorry, I'm a new pigeon mom and I don't know my pigeon care very much yet. Any thaughts??


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Is he being treated by an AVIAN vet? Green poops can mean a few different things...Salmonella, E. coli etc. How much medicine and what form were you giving him? You have to be careful giving liquid medicines that they don't aspirate. Warmth is good. How big is his cage? Is it possible to have a reptile ceramic heat lamp pointed to one corner he can go there if he wants extra warmth (and move away if he doesn't). What type of food are you giving him otherwise? Grit? Any access to fresh air and sunlight (not free flying, but perhaps in avert secure cage while watching him closely, perhaps by an open window (once again in a secure cage). The sunflowers seeds are a good treat (not a steady diet) and apparently he likes and he is eating them. Photos of the bird, the poops, and his cage area may help folks here help you. BTW how do you know his age? If 6 months old he is probably reaching maturity.


----------

